# PSY e la storia di MW



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2015)

In quanto vecchio ( e bacucco ) del forum voglio ricordare a tutti i nuovi una cosa che mi è venuta in mente ieri vedendo per caso un nuovo video di PSY .

Anni fa quando ancora il Koreano ( ma è coreano ?) era completamente sconosciuto un utente di MW che se non ricordo male fu @SplendidiIncisivi postò il video di questo eroe e per tutti noi fu subito amore... 
lo prendevamo pure ingiro dicendo che avrebbe dovuto girare il mondo per fare il suo balletto e con quella canzoncina ( gangnam style ) molto orecchiabile . 

Mi ricordo benissimo che dopo un po' di tempo qualche altro utente postò un video in cui faceva un live da qualche parte con 200/300 mila persone ( sempre in oriente ) e fu li che capimmo che in realtà tanto sphigato non era .... hahah

poi abbiamo iniziato a condividerlo sui social ( noi e tantissimi altri , non vogliamo certo prenderci il merito  ) 

e da li poi si arrivo al successo di oggi... 

hahaha .. è una chicca che mi sono ricordato e volevo condividere con i " nuovi " ...

Ps: era il 2011 o 2012


----------



## DannySa (4 Dicembre 2015)

Va bè ma nel vecchio forum Geppi Cucciari riuscì ad entrare nella sezione album della gnocca....
Di che cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Va bè ma nel vecchio forum Geppi Cucciari riuscì ad entrare nella sezione album della gnocca....
> Di che cosa stiamo parlando?



Hahahhaha mi RICORDO !!!!!


----------



## cris (4 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Va bè ma nel vecchio forum Geppi Cucciari riuscì ad entrare nella sezione album della gnocca....
> Di che cosa stiamo parlando?



scommetto che c'entra tamba


----------



## Butcher (4 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Va bè ma nel vecchio forum Geppi Cucciari riuscì ad entrare nella sezione album della gnocca....
> Di che cosa stiamo parlando?



Buahahahahahah Tamba!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Dicembre 2015)

Purtroppo non fui io ma [MENTION=182]GioNF[/MENTION]


----------



## DannySa (4 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non fui io ma [MENTION=182]GioNF[/MENTION]



Detto GioNFanna..


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non fui io ma [MENTION=182]GioNF[/MENTION]



Mado' che ridere ...


----------



## Snake (4 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non fui io ma [MENTION=182]GioNF[/MENTION]



a tal proposito


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Dicembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> scommetto che c'entra tamba



No no, stranamente Tamba in quel caso non c'entrava nulla.  Era un altro utente di cui ricordo il nome ma che non dirò.

Comunque basta andare sul vecchio sito 

Geppi Cucciari nell'album della gnocca sta come... a non so cosa sinceramente, è troppo.


----------



## DannySa (4 Dicembre 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> No no, stranamente Tamba in quel caso non c'entrava nulla.  Era un altro utente di cui ricordo il nome ma che non dirò.
> 
> Comunque basta andare sul vecchio sito
> 
> Geppi Cucciari nell'album della gnocca sta come... a non so cosa sinceramente, è troppo.



A me il vecchio forum risulta inaccessibile..


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A me il vecchio forum risulta inaccessibile..



Se cerchi il topic con google funziona. Io l'ho trovato.


----------



## DannySa (4 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se cerchi il topic con google funziona. Io l'ho trovato.



Sì vero, comunque deve essere stata l'euforia da scudetto..


----------



## Mou (4 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Va bè ma nel vecchio forum Geppi Cucciari riuscì ad entrare nella sezione album della gnocca....
> Di che cosa stiamo parlando?



raramente ho riso così tanto qui, grazie


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2015)

No no aspetta , e ci dimentichiamo del tipo che postó dei disegni .... Apri il topic in grande stile dichiarandosi un disegnatore allora tutti gli dissero ... E dai , posta qualcosa di tuo ...

Da lì in poi il delirio


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no aspetta , e ci dimentichiamo del tipo che postó dei disegni .... Apri il topic in grande stile dichiarandosi un disegnatore allora tutti gli dissero ... E dai , posta qualcosa di tuo ...
> 
> Da lì in poi il delirio



Ahah quello me lo ricordo, mi sa che c'ero anch'io. Tipo due su cento gli diedero un pò di coraggio, gli altri tutti a spernacchiarlo. Mi sa che alla fine non mise nulla di suo.

Ultimo OT : mi ricordo uno nelle ultime settimane del vecchio forum, era tipo un prodotto medico per ripulire il colon. Te lo ricordi ?


----------



## prebozzio (6 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ahah quello me lo ricordo, mi sa che c'ero anch'io. Tipo due su cento gli diedero un pò di coraggio, gli altri tutti a spernacchiarlo. Mi sa che alla fine non mise nulla di suo.
> 
> Ultimo OT : mi ricordo uno nelle ultime settimane del vecchio forum, era tipo un prodotto medico per ripulire il colon. Te lo ricordi ?


Quello che faceva uscire draghi di *****?


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Quello che faceva uscire draghi di *****?



Se non ricordo male tu eri uno dei pochi ad avergli inizialmente dato fiducia


----------



## Butcher (6 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no aspetta , e ci dimentichiamo del tipo che postó dei disegni .... Apri il topic in grande stile dichiarandosi un disegnatore allora tutti gli dissero ... E dai , posta qualcosa di tuo ...
> 
> Da lì in poi il delirio



"Le faremo sapere" cit. [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

Non ho mai riso così tanto sul vecchio forum!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Dicembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> "Le faremo sapere" cit. [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> Non ho mai riso così tanto sul vecchio forum!


Purtroppo neanche quella era mia  io fui molto più offensivo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Dicembre 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> No no, stranamente Tamba in quel caso non c'entrava nulla.  Era un altro utente di cui ricordo il nome ma che non dirò.
> 
> Comunque basta andare sul vecchio sito
> 
> Geppi Cucciari nell'album della gnocca sta come... a non so cosa sinceramente, è troppo.


Kimbo


----------



## Butcher (6 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo neanche quella era mia  io fui molto più offensivo



E chi lo scrisse?


----------



## Jaqen (6 Dicembre 2015)

Kimbo  comunque Lollo non trovo la discussione!!


----------



## Butcher (6 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Kimbo  comunque Lollo non trovo la discussione!!



Cerca su google "geppi cucciari milanworld forumfree".


----------



## Jaqen (6 Dicembre 2015)

cosa avete risvegliato  geppi nella sezione gnocca


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Hahahah era Kimbo Hahahaha ... È vero !


----------



## prebozzio (6 Dicembre 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male tu eri uno dei pochi ad avergli inizialmente dato fiducia



Non ricordo 

Mi ricordo un [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] entusiasta, se non sbaglio!


----------



## prebozzio (6 Dicembre 2015)

Beh, uno dei top era sicuramente il piano di [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] di creare la pace internazionale inviando eserciti di fighe (con tutta la fenomenologia delle fighe di legno).


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Beh, uno dei top era sicuramente il piano di [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] di creare la pace internazionale inviando eserciti di fighe (con tutta la fenomenologia delle fighe di legno).



La mia teoria sulle guerre  ... Pensa che una volta ( da ubriaco ) mentre stavamo suonando l ho detta al microfono davanti a 5 mila persone 

Ovviamente il giorno dopo vedendo i filmati della gente mi sono vergognato TANTISSIMO ... Hahahah

Che poi ripensandoci L approvo ancora oggi  ... Ma la cosa che mi fece ridere tantissimo fu l analisi della mia teoria ahahha..


----------



## de sica (7 Dicembre 2015)

Kimbo.. se vado sul forum vecchio tengo ancora la firma con " Problems with school Kimbominchiia?"


----------



## de sica (7 Dicembre 2015)

OT: vi ricordate del "Fucktucchiere"? ahahaha


----------



## cris (8 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non ricordo
> 
> Mi ricordo un [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] entusiasta, se non sbaglio!


----------



## cris (8 Dicembre 2015)

ciclicamente torna alla mia memoria il topic del quesito irrisolto sulle maglie senza il sito di scommesse scritto


----------



## Mou (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ma non era meglio vendere Ibra per far crescere Pato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> OT: vi ricordate del "Fucktucchiere"? ahahaha


Hahahha chissà che fine ha fatto ... Mi faceva ammazzare quando si atteggiava da " star " per 3 pirla che lo ascoltavano ...


----------



## DannySa (8 Dicembre 2015)

C'era il topic del calciomercato, c'era chi dava le percentuali su qualsiasi giocatore, se non sbaglio il Rosso e il Nero (che non ci beccava mai).


----------



## cris (8 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahha chissà che fine ha fatto ... Mi faceva ammazzare quando si atteggiava da " star " per 3 pirla che lo ascoltavano ...



Al solito posto, di sempre


----------



## Miro (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ma vi ricordate il primo tifoso_milan2 e le sue pagelle? con tutti gli insulti a Dida  oppure i suoi racconti sulla Danimarca e sulle sue consegne col furgone


----------



## BB7 (8 Dicembre 2015)

Vogliamo parlare della radio di MW?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Al solito posto, di sempre



Vuoi dirmi che esiste ancora ???


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ma vi ricordate il primo tifoso_milan2 e le sue pagelle? con tutti gli insulti a Dida  oppure i suoi racconti sulla Danimarca e sulle sue consegne col furgone



Veramente è sempre qui  [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare della radio di MW?



Spettacolo , quanto tempo da sprecare che avevo hahahha


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ragazzi, per la centesima volta: non si parla di utenti di altri forum.


----------

